
How the CIA Made Google - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e
======
justaaron
I tend to think that Google is rather bigger than any one nation-states
ability to contain it, at this point, which makes comparisons to Apple
somewhat funny. Amazon appears to be desperately seeking to connect with the
funding channels this article highlights.

Overall reaction: meh, the entire tech sector has always played this role in
any society since inception. Silicon Valley, ARPA, and later, DARPA seem to
seamlessly fit with such a vision as outlined.

No disputing anything here, it's simply that we aren't in any position to
assess what Google wants, really, are we?

------
pcunite
_the core component of what eventually became Google’s search service. Brin
and Page had performed their work with funding from the Digital Library
Initiative (DLI), a multi-agency programme of the National Science Foundation
(NSF), NASA and DARPA_

That's a pretty big statement.

I remember hearing a bureaucrat say that the best way to prevent another
terrorist attack was greater "intelligence". That is their word for _monitor
everything everyone does_. The _war on terror_ means _common sense privacy
laws_ which again means that you don't have any online ... for your safety.

